# 2005 LDV- Wife gave the green light



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Maybe it's the da Vinci Code, maybe it's the Codex (now in the hands of the Evil Empire himself, one Bill Gates although I did get so see it in its few North American displays- Montreal 1987).

Paint scheme is really nice. Although I get the green light, I'm not a fan of the headtube junction or the seat tube. Sames goes for the 50th Anniversary model. It's personal taste. Myself, they now make the C50 in my size and plus, it's 100gr lighter and stiffer. May have to sell the Vortex after all.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

boneman said:


> Paint scheme is really nice. Although I get the green light, I'm not a fan of the headtube junction or the seat tube. Sames goes for the 50th Anniversary model. It's personal taste..


Isn't this just a 50th Anniversary with different graphics? In any case, I'm with you - don't care for the semi-monocoque triangle on this or the E1. Lugs, give me lugs!

And if you get this, what does your wife get? ;-)


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Shoes*

Lots of Italian shoes, Fratelli Rossetti, Tod, etc. It adds up over time and they don't last as long. Italian shoes and Italian bikes.



peterpen said:


> Isn't this just a 50th Anniversary with different graphics? In any case, I'm with you - don't care for the semi-monocoque triangle on this or the E1. Lugs, give me lugs!
> 
> And if you get this, what does your wife get? ;-)


----------

